# SHORTY OF SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=577049

SOLD OUT - WINNER TO BE PICKED AROUND 4PM CENTRAL TIME AND CONTACTED IMMEDIATELY IF NOT PRESENT AT THE BENEFIT</span>[/b][/i]


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_*Props to everyone participating and the people making this happen*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*For more info and updates, click on Shorty's benefit topic in the shows/events section.*_


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=577049


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Squares 48 & 63 = Catalyzed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MY BAD, FORGOT TO PUT HIS EMAIL TO PAYPAL WHICH IS IN THAT IMG

ALSO DO NOT USE THE WORD "HYDRAULICS"[/b]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMITABLE 3, 10, 50, 78, 85


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 20 2011, 03:48 PM~19650980
> *
> *


u stay out of here! :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 20 2011, 05:51 PM~19651554
> *u stay out of here!  :buttkick:   :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ese hector el winner of a past raffle. LOL


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

George LA Harbor square #12


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jan 20 2011, 05:52 PM~19651567
> *George LA Harbor square #12
> *


as soon as john (shorty's son) confirms it i will tag it. thanks.


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 20 2011, 04:51 PM~19651554
> *u stay out of here!  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: U know ima get in on this one! :biggrin: Hopefully my winning streak continues...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 20 2011, 05:56 PM~19651616
> *:biggrin: U know ima get in on this one! :biggrin:  Hopefully my winning streak continues...
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 04:51 PM~19651566
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ese hector el winner of a past raffle.  LOL
> *


winner of a couple raffles :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

GEORGE LA HARBOR #12

FUENTEZ #9


----------



## fuentez (Jan 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Remember, anyone out of 100 numbers has a fair chance of winning since we're using ping pong balls (similar to playing lotto) but there will be 100 ping pongs. All proceeds going towards shorty's medical bills.

Appreciate it and I'm definate on be-half of Shorty's Family they love the support they have gotten soo far.

Sincerely,
GM*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 05:43 PM~19652024
> *Remember, anyone out of 100 numbers has a fair chance of winning since we're using ping pong balls (similar to playing lotto) but there will be 100 ping pongs.  All proceeds going towards shorty's medical bills.
> 
> Appreciate it and I'm definate on be-half of Shorty's Family they love the support they have gotten soo far.
> ...


  They have done plenty for others so I don't mind helpin out in there time of need.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SLO 53 & 64


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 20 2011, 07:32 PM~19652449
> *  They have done plenty for others so I don't mind helpin out in there time of need.
> *


Yes sir.


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 20 2011, 05:32 PM~19652449
> *  They have done plenty for others so I don't mind helpin out in there time of need.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

square 5 and 54 just got purchased for mr. oscar solano.. thankyou sir...


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

felix de la cruz jus purchased square #11


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

#75 purchased by slickdd75


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Can someone pm me the papal address?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I got dibs on 25 n 27


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 21 2011, 01:41 AM~19656704
> *Can someone pm me the papal address?
> *


[email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll update the squares when I get to the office. Thanks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I was asked several times about shipping if won. Shorty's Family will cover the shipping of hydraulic setup. BTW, I'm not part of Shorty's family, I'm just coordinating the benefit and assisting in the #'s, i don't see the paypal nor handle the money. I am only notified when someone pays and what numbers are sold.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 21 2011, 01:42 AM~19656718
> *I got dibs on 25 n 27
> *


as soon as they confirm that the squares were paid i'll post it up. thanks.


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

just send in for #62  lets all get on board and help out every dollar makes a difference


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Jan 21 2011, 10:44 AM~19658365
> *just send in for #62   lets all get on board and help out every dollar makes a difference
> *


just notified, thanks.


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Jan 21 2011, 08:44 AM~19658365
> *just send in for #62   lets all get on board and help out every dollar makes a difference
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

hno: just sent for #37 & 66...waiting confirmation...


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Jan 21 2011, 11:05 AM~19659252
> *hno: just sent for #37 & 66...waiting confirmation...
> *


confirmed.. those are your #s,, 37 & 66


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 21 2011, 01:14 PM~19659332
> *confirmed.. those are your #s,, 37 & 66
> *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

# 45 confirmed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

just updated it. thanks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

For those interested to listen:


*The shows start at 2pm Central today. 

Thanks.
D.J. Latin
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm*


----------



## fuentez (Jan 20, 2007)

WHATS THAT BOARD LOOK LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fuentez_@Jan 21 2011, 06:11 PM~19662524
> *WHATS THAT BOARD LOOK LIKE :biggrin:
> *


bout half way full


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

WUT ALL NUMBERS LEFT.....


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Jan 21 2011, 09:58 PM~19664346
> *WUT ALL NUMBERS LEFT.....
> *


square on first page gets updated often. it is accurate


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

for everyone that wants to know wut numbers are available, the sqaure on the first post gets updated often. so the empty squares are up for grabs.. if it isnt available, i will email you and let you know to choose another number.. good luck.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

14 and 44 taken by Alex Gangs To Grace CC

Did not get all my info on paypal, pm me if you need more info...


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 22 2011, 12:08 AM~19665199
> *14 and 44 taken by Alex Gangs To Grace CC
> 
> Did not get all my info on paypal, pm me if you need more info...
> *


thankyou sir, you are confirmed, those are your numbers. good luck


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

#s 36 and 65 confirmed. captain dale

#s 14 & 44 confirmed , alex suhovy


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

# 69 confirmed, carlos valadez


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

#13 taken! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

47 and 72 just sent paypal :run:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Jan 22 2011, 07:01 PM~19669453
> *47 and 72 just sent paypal  :run:
> *


confirmed :thumbsup:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 22 2011, 03:54 PM~19668357
> *#13 taken!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 22 2011, 10:48 AM~19666843
> *thankyou sir, you are confirmed, those are your numbers. good luck
> *


That's my birthday weekend.. a new setup will be a nice present!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll update the squares, been busy with my fam.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

38 Sold soo far, 62 Remaining


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

pm'd you DJLATIN

I hope he gets well, it was nice meeting him in Vegas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 05:20 PM~19651272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Forgot to put my screen name but I got #'s 98, 84, and 57, paypal is [email protected] waiting to see if it was confirmed..


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Jan 23 2011, 06:56 PM~19677155
> *Forgot to put my screen name but I got #'s 98, 84, and 57, paypal is [email protected] waiting to see if it was confirmed..
> *


yup your confirmed..


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 23 2011, 08:21 PM~19677420
> *yup your confirmed..
> *


Thanx  ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Updated


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

42 sold, 58 remaining


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

TTT.... I 'LL HAVE TO GET A FEW SPOTS. GOOD LUCK SHORTY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2011, 11:35 AM~19681576
> *<s>42 sold, 58 remaining</s>
> *


44 sold, 56 remaining


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2011, 02:18 PM~19682776
> *<s>44 sold, 56 remaining</s>
> *


55 REMAINING


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2011, 04:06 PM~19683650
> *55 REMAINING
> *


53


----------



## T N D CUSTOMS (Dec 22, 2001)

I would like to donate a couple hundred to this cause shorty always talked to me and pops like we were his best friends.We have a lot of respect for him and his family if some one could call me or post where i could send a check.

Thanks,
Tradd


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by T N D CUSTOMS_@Jan 24 2011, 06:13 PM~19685952
> *I would like to donate a couple hundred to this cause shorty always talked to me and pops like we were his best friends.We have a lot of respect for him and his family if some one could call me or post where i could send a check.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Commercial for Shorty's benefit is now on rotation once an hour every hour til the day of this event. THEBEAT713.COM & TEJANOHITSRADIO.COM


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

put me down for number 18

just sent money


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 25 2011, 12:04 PM~19692371
> *put me down for number 18
> 
> just sent money
> *


i'm sure they got it, will update. thanks fredo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2011, 04:47 PM~19684008
> *53
> *


51 left


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Sent payment for 24 & 26 last night. Says pending on my paypal account


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 25 2011, 03:36 PM~19694010
> *Sent payment for 24 & 26 last night. Says pending on my paypal account
> *


i'll have to check with john v about 26 since 713lowriderboy paid for that spot.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2011, 03:41 PM~19694047
> *i'll have to check with john v about 26 since 713lowriderboy paid for that spot.
> *


Cool, that'd the only reason I mentioned it because it was blank last night at 7 when I sent it. Thanks homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 25 2011, 03:56 PM~19694179
> *Cool, that'd the only reason I mentioned it because it was blank last night at 7 when I sent it. Thanks homie
> *


sorry about that. just sent him a message.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 25 2011, 03:56 PM~19694179
> *Cool, that'd the only reason I mentioned it because it was blank last night at 7 when I sent it. Thanks homie
> *


The e-check that you paid with is pending but #26 has been bought by 713lowriderboy yesterday during the day. Your screenname will be put on 24 but you have to choose another number. I just uploaded the squares with latest info.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

K 29 is cool. Don't know why it went thru as an e check. Sorry for the headache


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 25 2011, 04:40 PM~19694518
> *K 29 is cool. Don't know why it went thru as an e check. Sorry for the headache
> *


not a headache man, will do. thanks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

47 squares left


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2011, 05:18 PM~19694936
> *47 squares left
> *


46 LEFT


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

trying to get some info CITY STYLE CAR CLUB wants to support SHORTY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jan 26 2011, 07:26 PM~19705889
> *trying to get some info CITY STYLE CAR CLUB wants to support SHORTY
> *


You can contact John, shorty's son. His number is on the flyer on the shows/events section of layitlow.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Been asked a few times about this:

If you don't have a paypal account and don't live in the surrounding Houston area, you can send them a u.s. postal money order to their address which is on the flyer. Make sure you include your REAL NAME/LAYITLOW NICKNAME/ADDRESS/PHONE NUMBER TO BE REACHED IF WON.

Once they get the money order in, they will call you and ask you what number from the ones available at the time they get the money order in, would you want.

But in order to send money orders in you have to send them in as soon as possible since it is less than 2 1/2 weeks away and these numbers are going fast.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2011, 10:06 AM~19711517
> *Been asked a few times about this:
> 
> If you don't have a paypal account and don't live in the surrounding Houston area, you can send them a u.s. postal money order to their address which is on the flyer.  Make sure you include your REAL NAME/LAYITLOW NICKNAME/ADDRESS/PHONE NUMBER TO BE REACHED IF WON.
> ...



Make sure the money orders are payable to: <span style=\'color:red\'>*Shorty's Hydraulics*


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 AM~19711619
> *Make sure the money orders are payable to:  Shorty's Hydraulics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

SENT PAYMENT FOR 7 AND 32...............


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 02:40 PM~19650913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 27 2011, 11:33 AM~19712080
> *SENT PAYMENT FOR 7 AND 32...............
> *


Thank you sir, will update as soon as John confirms payment. Appreciate it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2011, 05:32 PM~19704886
> *<s>46</s> LEFT
> *


44 left


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2011, 09:44 AM~19712173
> *Thank you sir, will update as soon as John confirms payment.  Appreciate it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 27 2011, 09:33 AM~19712080
> *SENT PAYMENT FOR 7 AND 32...............
> *


confirmed


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 27 2011, 10:06 AM~19712387
> *confirmed
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

#67 & 76 confirmed for Big Jr. from Latin Kustoms


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

42 left


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2011, 02:20 PM~19713405
> *42 left
> *


41

#83 Mario from Latin Kustoms


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

#17, yvonne campbell

40 left. Don't wait too long. If you send a money order and all are sold out by the time they get it, the money order will be returned. Thanks.




*FEB. 12TH - Winner to be announced around 4pm that day.
Must be present to win and also local only. Shop to be done at will be posted soon.*


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

i want 2,15,55,90..


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2011, 08:21 AM~19711619
> *Make sure the money orders are payable to:  Shorty's Hydraulics
> *


can you pm me the paypal info so i make sure i send the money to the rite account .i want 2,15,55,90 .


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 27 2011, 03:33 PM~19715050
> *can you pm me the paypal info so i make sure i send the money to the rite account .i want 2,15,55,90 .
> *


nevermind i found the info ...i also want 33..im paypalen 100 rite now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 27 2011, 05:36 PM~19715062
> *nevermind i found the info ...i also want 33..im paypalen 100 rite now
> *


as soon as john confirms them i'll update the numbers. thanks!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

payment sent for 59


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981+Jan 27 2011, 05:36 PM~19715062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up homies! Raffleholics in the house tonight :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 27 2011, 05:42 PM~19715994
> *What up homies! Raffleholics in the house tonight :biggrin:
> *


What up homie..what ever happened to ur homies raffle we n.from like 2 yrs ago lmao


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 27 2011, 05:36 PM~19715062
> *nevermind i found the info ...i also want 33..im paypalen 100 rite now
> *


GOT IT AND UPDATED! THANKS!  

35 squares left. Waiting on confirmation from John, osolo59


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> What up homie..what ever happened to ur homies raffle we n.from like 2 yrs ago lmao
> I'll pm u tonight about it


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jan 27 2011, 05:21 PM~19715817
> *payment sent for 59
> *


I started to take 59 but I knew ud want it that's y I hit u up.my numbers were gone lol.but I'm tryen my luck wit that 90 again


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 27 2011, 10:55 PM~19717891
> *I started to take 59 but I knew ud want it that's y I hit u up.my numbers were gone lol.but I'm tryen my luck wit that 90 again
> *


its got to hit someday :happysad:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2011, 01:55 PM~19714210
> *#17, yvonne campbell
> 
> 40 left.  Don't wait too long.  If you send a money order and all are sold out by the time they get it, the money order will be returned.  Thanks.
> ...


*
TTT........... *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2011, 08:58 PM~19716662
> *GOT IT AND UPDATED!  THANKS!
> 
> 35 squares left.  Waiting on confirmation from John, osolo59
> *


Confirmed osolo59.

34 squares left


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

--TEJANOHITSRADIO--

Today from 2-6:30pm central - James Soria with some news in regards to a huge upcoming Tejano Concert outside (like the old days) along with information on Shorty's benefit  

7:00pm-???am - D.J. Latin along with our newest D.J. Poco Loco mixing up Tejano/Conjunto & old school club classics - Taking it back to the Houston's Shanghai Reds days

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

Tune in and enjoy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2011, 08:23 AM~19720796
> *Confirmed osolo59.
> 
> 34 squares left
> *


#96 CONFIRMED - Jesus Jimenez

33 squares left.


----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

28 SQUARES LEFT


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I want number 4 also, payment sent :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

26 squares left


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

paid for number 61 

hope everything goes good for you Shorty


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

i want 61 & 73.......sending payment......


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Jan 29 2011, 04:40 PM~19731843
> *i want 61 & 73.......sending payment......
> *


del toro has # 61 already.. paid... i just got your payment, please choose another #. thankyou and good luck guys


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

pm sent. money sent for squares 89 and 80


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 29 2011, 05:53 PM~19732266
> *del toro has # 61 already.. paid... i just got your payment, please choose another #. thankyou and good luck guys
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 29 2011, 05:21 PM~19731482
> *paid for number 61
> 
> hope everything goes good for you Shorty
> *


25 Squares left


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

I just sent the money for 79


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Jan 29 2011, 11:42 PM~19733956
> *pm sent. money sent for squares 89 and 80
> *


OK confirmed with Shorty's son. Will do.

ANYONE ELSE, #61 HAS BEEN SOLD, THANKS


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jan 29 2011, 11:06 PM~19734771
> *I just sent the money for 79
> *


CONFIRMED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

21 squares left. one number pending for mrbighead85 which will make it 20 since he paid for a square that has been bought.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Let's get these tickets sold out within these next 3 days. 20 bucks gets you the whole set up and free delivery to your location if you aren't local.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*This picture is from a few hours earlier after having a meeting with Shorty in regards to the benefit on February 12th, a carshow that will be thrown by shorty on March 12th on Azteca Fairgrounds along with Tejano artists who will be announced soon for that day plus Freestyle Recording artist Stevie B & his upcoming carshow on Memorial weekend that he and his family will be throwing and being put on the Houston Region Tour.

Three events to where proceeds will help him with his medical bills that keep on piling up but will be well worth to attend. More great events to come in the near future.*






















*For those who can make it to the weekend of March 12 & 13th to Houston, we'll be having the carshow and concert on Saturday and then the GO TEJANO SUPERFEST concert on Sunday. Tickets and family pack tickets will be on sale soon for those dates along with more information on bands performing.

Sunday March 13th @ The Azteca Fairgrounds
7710 East Fwy.
Houston, TX 77020
Performers confirmed soo far:

La Sombra
Jaime y Los Chamacos
Shelly Lares
Roberto Pulido
Eddie Gonzalez
Grupo Fama
La Traizon
Little Joe
Servando Ramos & The Texas Outlaws

TejanoHitsRadio the official internet radio station of this event*

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

mr big head confirmed # 30, 73


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

20 squares left.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

payment sent for squares 58 and 41!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 31 2011, 10:56 AM~19744522
> *payment sent for squares 58 and 41!
> *


will update as soon as i get confirmation. thanks.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2011, 10:21 AM~19744752
> *will update as soon as i get confirmation.  thanks.
> *


NO PROBLEM


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

SIENNA #16, 20, 38, 39, 42
EVAN # 51, 71, 81, 88, 100
CONFIRMED,, FROM BAD BOYZ HYDRAULICS IN D-TOWN.. THANKS FELLAS


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 31 2011, 08:56 AM~19744522
> *payment sent for squares 58 and 41!
> *


GOT IT YOUR CONFIRMED.. GOOD LUCK


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

*ALL NUMBERS SOLD GUYS. GOOD LUCK TO THE PARTICIPANTS*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*SOLD OUT - WINNER TO BE PICKED AROUND 4PM CENTRAL TIME AND CONTACTED IMMEDIATELY IF NOT PRESENT AT THE BENEFIT*_


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are there gonna be any other kind of raffles or drawings?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 31 2011, 12:06 PM~19745581
> *GOT IT YOUR CONFIRMED.. GOOD LUCK
> *


THANK YOU!  THE LAST SPACES FILLED QUICK!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2011, 12:41 PM~19745849
> *are there gonna be any other kind of raffles or drawings?
> *


X2 MAYBE A SET OF CHINAS? OR A PISTON PUMP? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2011, 01:41 PM~19745849
> *are there gonna be any other kind of raffles or drawings?
> *


tattoos, they were talking about something else planned yesterday for another raffle but may have to be local since we're less than 2 weeks away.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2011, 12:38 PM~19746260
> *tattoos, they were talking about something else planned yesterday for another raffle but may have to be local since we're less than 2 weeks away.
> *


how about some credit for some labor at shorty's :biggrin: 

wishbone, install, a arm....those will sell....


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Man I snooze I lose


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 31 2011, 11:12 AM~19745623
> *SOLD OUT - WINNER TO BE PICKED AROUND 4PM CENTRAL TIME AND CONTACTED IMMEDIATELY IF NOT PRESENT AT THE BENEFIT[/i]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2011, 02:59 PM~19746817
> *how about some credit for some labor at shorty's  :biggrin:
> 
> wishbone, install, a arm....those will sell....
> *


x2!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 31 2011, 04:34 PM~19747128
> *x2!
> *


some wheels might be in the works. not definate yet but we'll see.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jan 31 2011, 02:10 PM~19746912
> *Man I snooze I lose
> *


i was going to buy today, but they sold out fast


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*I got a pre-Benefit interview with Delirio who will be performing an unplugged session on air and also with Shorty's sons aka V-BOYS who will be updating the folks on his condition and in regards to the benefit. 

SPECIAL BONUS!!!!

ONE HALF OF "CONJUNTO TAMALERO" EL 'LATIN WILL BE DOING A SPECIAL PERFORMANCE DEBUTING HIS FUTURE HIT WHILE PICANDO HIS HOHNER CORONA II - "LA POLKA DE EL TIBURON" LIVE AND IN LIVING COLOR!!

INTERVIEW STARTS AT 7PM ON WWW.TEJANOHITSRADIO.COM FRIDAY*_


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

On behalf of Shorty and the Villarreal family we'd like thank everyone for their well wishes and prayers in regards to Shorty's health. We'd also like to thank everyone for their contributions (monetary, time and effort) for Shorty's medical expenses, especially DjLatin. We really appreciate all of your support through these tough time.

-- The V Boyz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Feb 1 2011, 10:14 PM~19761071
> *On behalf of Shorty and the Villarreal family we'd like thank everyone for their well wishes and prayers in regards to Shorty's health. We'd also like to thank everyone for their contributions (monetary, time and effort) for Shorty's medical expenses, especially DjLatin. We really appreciate all of your support through these tough time.
> 
> -- The V Boyz
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Good Luck To Everyone In The Raffle*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Getting ready at Emiliano's in Pasadena*


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

just wondering how much you guys trying to raise. And how close are you


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 08:40 PM~19772071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Feb 2 2011, 09:33 AM~19765871
> *Good Luck To Everyone In The Raffle
> *


 :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Feb 2 2011, 11:48 PM~19772942
> *just wondering how much you guys trying to raise. And how close are you
> *


raise as much to help the family out. there's no limit. raffle was a beginning point for them, the rest of the upcoming events is just our way of showing thanks to this man for helping out the community and others.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*ADDED TO THE BENEFIT:

A MECHANICAL BULL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! BETS???? CAR CLUB VS CAR CLUB??? ROBERTO G AKA CHICKEN LITTLE VS 713LOWRIDERBOY AKA TRUUUCHITA JR????*_


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 09:45 AM~19776704
> *ADDED TO THE BENEFIT:
> 
> A MECHANICAL BULL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!  BETS????  CAR CLUB VS CAR CLUB???  ROBERTO G AKA CHICKEN LITTLE VS 713LOWRIDERBOY AKA TRUUUCHITA JR????
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Bets already being made and it isn't the 12th yet. hno: 

Come on out and enjoy the entertainment good times.  *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19776538


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*ya mero, soo far weather looking good for Saturday*  












*Good luck to the winner who will be picked by a nonparticpant of the drawing - Giana Mijares our young Mariachi singer.*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I WISH I COULD GO DOWN TO THAT.....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 7 2011, 11:19 AM~19807723
> *I WISH I COULD GO DOWN TO THAT.....
> *


There's another one planned for Memorial Weekend May 29th. Hopefully that would be more convenient for folks out of town to attend.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

I was planning on going down there but was told today the we gotta work half a day Saturday so won't be able to make it maybe on memorial weekend...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Feb 7 2011, 03:50 PM~19809691
> *I was planning on going down there but was told today the we gotta work half a day Saturday so won't be able to make it maybe on memorial weekend...
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Two more days


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 10 2011, 12:50 PM~19836044
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2011, 08:59 AM~19835288
> *Two more days
> *


 :thumbsup: :wow: :run:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:0 almost time! :x: :x:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 10 2011, 09:50 PM~19839688
> *:0  almost time! :x:  :x:
> *


One more day and it will kick off. Raffle for hydros at 4pm. Winner will be contacted immediately.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 11 2011, 07:19 AM~19843125
> *One more day and it will kick off.  Raffle for hydros at 4pm.  Winner will be contacted immediately.
> *


so i'll be expecting a call? :cheesy: 


good luck to everyone in the raffle.!  and i hope shorty gets better soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 11 2011, 11:29 AM~19843974
> *so i'll be expecting a call? :cheesy:
> good luck to everyone in the raffle.!  and i hope shorty gets better soon.
> *


Less than 24 hours and we'll know who the winner is. hno:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

pics :biggrin:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

winner is # 57.. hittin back bumper.. (jesus garcia) congrats to the hydraulic raffle winner


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Feb 12 2011, 04:28 PM~19853271
> *winner is # 57.. hittin back bumper.. (jesus garcia)  congrats to the hydraulic raffle winner
> *


Haha that's cool I just remebered it was today :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Feb 12 2011, 08:26 PM~19853996
> *Haha that's cool I just remebered it was today  :biggrin:
> *


congratulations


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2011, 08:16 PM~19854265
> *congratulations
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

had a real good time at the benefit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Feb 12 2011, 03:28 PM~19853271
> *winner is # 57.. hittin back bumper.. (jesus garcia)  congrats to the hydraulic raffle winner
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 13 2011, 01:49 PM~19858269
> *had a real good time at the benefit  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*I think they were talking about a new raffle. If it goes down, we'll not do the "pick your number" 

your number will be assigned as you buy spots as in 1 goes to first person, 2 to next and soo on. Will be more than 100 spots this time.

Thanks*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Howz ur pops doin?, shorty doing better?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 5 2011, 10:47 AM~20489668
> *Howz ur pops doin?, shorty doing better?
> *


Not my pops, I'll talk to him in a few and let folks know. I'm just helping him and his family out. One of his sons will reply soon also.


----------

